# Hoof X Ray resulting in concerns about Farrier?



## MJ_1993 (12 June 2018)

Hi everyone!! 

I was looking for some advice i think, today i had to have my boy X rayed (hocks and front feet) Turns out there isn't much wrong with his hocks but his front feet the natural balance was 'off'. 
Basically instead of bones lining like this " | " they go a bit more like " / " that. its the best way i can explain it without having the Xrays sent to me at the this moment. 

I've been using this farrier for about 10 months now and i am concerned it is the shoeing that has caused it, Vet wants to talk to farrier, show x rays and explain what needs to be done to fix the issue but in the back of my head i am concerned about using said farrier again.... I don't know if it's an irrational concern or not. 
Do i ask my old farrier for advice (Only stopped using him as after we moved yards it was too far for him) Or do i give the vets current farriers contact number and see what happens? 
Vet says it's simple really, he needs more hoof taken off the outside to make his feet level again, in theory. 

Sticky situation for me as i don't want to offend current farrier but ultimately want to do what is right for my horse.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (12 June 2018)

I stopped using a previous farrier as not only did my horses shoes start falling off at an alarming rate when it had never happened before with previous farrier (or since with next farrier) but also because the horses heels were getting really low over time and the foot balance was getting worse.  There is nothing nicer when seeing xrays of your horses foot with shoes on, being told that the foot balance is perfection. My vet is always praising my present farrier for his excellent shoeing.  

Its a difficult one really. The vet shouldn't have to tell the farrier what to do unless its for remedial purposes, ie. lateral extensions, or rounding off a certain area of foot because a problem has come to light as a result of x-rays as in your case.  Other than that the farrier should automatically know whether a foot is balanced correctly or not.  If not  it should be remedied over a period of time. Changing the foot to drastically in one go can also cause more problems than it can fix.  A medial lateral foot imbalance (which sounds like what your horse has) is quite common and can cause loads of problems with DDFT, navicular, coffin joint arthritis and suspensory branch injuries to name but a few. 

OP if you swap you may need to do your research otherwise it could be a case of leaping out of the frying pan into the fire. Could your vet recommend a good farrier?

I'm no expert but only familiar with this through my own experience.


----------



## Fanatical (12 June 2018)

Personally would give your farrier the benefit of the doubt.

I was in a similar situation many years ago. Vet said at the time that the horse would either come right in one shoeing, and if not would need a MRI to see if any further damage. Farrier worked off xrays provided by vet and horse came sound straight away - never had another problem and the same farrier is still my farrier 10 + years later.

If there are other issues with current farrier (attitude/ time keeping/ shoes always coming off) then maybe think again, but otherwise, with vets guidance I'd give them the benefit of the doubt for now.


----------



## Identityincrisis (12 June 2018)

Is his alignment caused by the farrier rather than that being his conformation? My horse has slightly rotated cannons which are off set on his knees


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 June 2018)

I'm of the opinion that a farrier which has to be shown x rays to correct HIS wonky farriery would not be allowed near my horse again. I have been through this scenario, the vet wanted the offending farrier to correct the foot balance but the issue was bleeding obvious without the x rays. 

My current excellent farrier is correcting my homebred's wonky foot balance to her x rays after crap farriery elsewhere (not the same farrier as before, but trained by him ). My mare's issues were more long toe/low heel, but also she was off medio laterally like yours sounds to be. You do need a good farrier to do this, the wonkiness has to be corrected gradually.


----------



## ester (12 June 2018)

really, it depends what they look like from the outside as even the best farriers do not have x rays eyes.


----------



## Casey76 (12 June 2018)

Whether the vertical alignment is ok or not also depends on how the feet were X-rayed.

Were both front feet on blocks, or just the one being xrayed?

Was the horsestaning perfectly balanced, or was he/she leaning.

Are the joint spaces equal and aligned?

If there is a true mediolateral imbalance, then normally the joint spaces will not be equal as the horse tries to compensate for the imbalance.


----------



## JillA (12 June 2018)

And also depends on the farriers attitude - some are so egotistical you just can't get them to change their ways or even listen to you, some are really open to advice and suggestions. I haven't met many of the latter.......................


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 June 2018)

ester said:



			really, it depends what they look like from the outside as even the best farriers do not have x rays eyes.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## MJ_1993 (12 June 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			This.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! They look good imo but when you do really look you can tell that the one he is lame on is flatter than the other one but not exactly visible at a glance


----------



## DabDab (12 June 2018)

ester said:



			really, it depends what they look like from the outside as even the best farriers do not have x rays eyes.
		
Click to expand...

This. Unless it's pretty obvious what is wrong then let him be guided by the vet and the x rays and see what he can do with them.


----------



## ester (12 June 2018)

Flatter in what respect?


----------



## MJ_1993 (12 June 2018)

ester said:



			Flatter in what respect?
		
Click to expand...

I am terrible with descriptions lol but as in the toe is longer so not as 'upright' as the other (not lame) one!


----------



## ester (12 June 2018)

under run heel? 

Only checking as if someone says flat I immediately think sole but thought they wouldnt be what you meant.

That would potentially be separate to the ML balance which the Vet seems to be suggesting.


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 June 2018)

Like this?


----------



## Casey76 (12 June 2018)

Does he have hi-lo? In which case it isn&#8217;t just a farriery issue, he will need a lot of body work and postural re-education - not just a different trim.


----------



## Andalucian (12 June 2018)

Honestly, I'd sack the farrier and get a better one.  Your horse is relying on you to look after his health.  Listen to your concerns (instinct) because your horse is depending on you to make the right decision.

I've seen cases where multiple xrays, vet reports clearly state foot imbalance is the issue.  Same farrier used continually, shown vet reports and xrays....same poor balance ensued.  9 months later the owner gave up and switched to my care.  9 weeks later xrays show near perfect balance and the horse is sound on soft surfaces and progressing with other surfaces barefoot.

Balance, balance, balance, its critical, shod or bare.

Be Brave.


----------



## MJ_1993 (13 June 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			Like this?






Click to expand...

Not as extreme as that but similar i guess! i tried to take pictures today but just wasn't getting his feet in the right position i dont think... will try again tomorrow but that is irrelevant anyway as i couldn't work out how to add a picture to here! xx


----------



## MJ_1993 (20 June 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			Like this?






Click to expand...

https://scontent.flhr4-1.fna.fbcdn....=2be78da56de9f4a038e6321b2083b35e&oe=5BA4CF67


----------



## Puddleduck (20 June 2018)

Deleted


----------



## ester (20 June 2018)

sorted the pic


----------



## MJ_1993 (20 June 2018)

ester said:



			sorted the pic  





Click to expand...

Thankyou!!


----------



## Puddleduck (20 June 2018)

That looks very similar to the X-rays from my horse&#8217;s initial lameness exam. 
Careful trimming over time plus bodywork and straightness triaining has helped rectify the imbalance.


----------



## MJ_1993 (20 June 2018)

Puddleduck said:



			That looks very similar to the X-rays from my horse&#8217;s initial lameness exam. 
Careful trimming over time plus bodywork and straightness triaining has helped rectify the imbalance.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou. How have you gone about the strightness training?


----------

